# Goldrotfedern fressen Pflanzen kahl



## AxelU (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute,

meine Goldrotfedern fressen alle meine Unterwasserpflanzen. Ich hatte mich immer gewundert, warum die gemeine __ Wasserpest bei mir nicht wächst. Es wurden immer weniger Blätter, dann waren nur noch die Stängel da. Auch Myriophyllum hat nur emerse Blätter. Alles, was über Wasser ist, wächst super, aber unter Wasser standen kleinblätterige Unterwasserpflanzen immer wieder blattlos da und gingen dann ein. Ich wusste nie, woran das lag, bis ich jetzt über die Feiertage lange am Teich gesessen habe. Die 6 Goldrotfedern versammeln sich irgendwann wie auf Kommando an einer Pflanze und fressen Blatt für Blatt. Das machen die so 10-30 Minuten, danach sind Pflanzen wieder uninteressant. In dieser Zeit fressen sie aber eine ganze Pflanze mitunter kahl. Dieses Verhalten sieht man daher nur, wenn man die fast den ganzen Tag beobachten kann. Hat man nur abends 2 Stunden dafür, erkennt man die Pflanzenkiller nicht. Übrigens; die Rotfedern sind nicht nur Pflanzenkiller, sondern auch Libellenkiller. Dazu aber mehr in einem anderen Beitrag.

Ich überlege tatsächlich, ob ich die Rotfedern nicht wieder abgebe, um einen vernünftigen Unterwasser Pflanzenwuchs zu bekommen. 

Hat jemand einen Tipp, wie ich meine Pflanzen schützen kann? Meine Frau mag die Rotfedern und ist entsetzt, dass ich ihre Lieblinge eventuell abgeben will. Ich brauche aber die Pflanzen.

Axel


----------



## Annett (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Goldrotfedern fressen Pflanzen kahl*

Hallo Axel.

Versuchs mal mit ner Ladung __ Hornkraut.... kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es auch verspeißt wird.


----------

